# Aussie with scabs/crusting around neck & chest



## sarro (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, just posting to see if anyone can think of what this might be.

I've noticed small scabs behind the ears, around the neck, and chest of my Australian Shepherd. They are small, clumpy, and very dry. She only seems to itch behind her ear once in awhile though.

Here is a picture of her chest:










She was sprayed by a skunk recently and I used "De-Skunk" twice after an initial bath with shampoo she has done fine with many times before. She was rinsed thoroughly each time, but I think the scabs were there beforehand anyway (plus much of the rest of her that was treated and washed is unaffected).

Only thing I can really think of is flea bites, allergies or some kind of infection... 

Here's a bonus pic of the happy dog Tessa:


----------



## NandK (Jan 6, 2014)

Silas had something like that a while back. He had scabs on his neck, chest, and ear area and a few scattered over his body. I took him to the vet and it ended up being some form of bacterial skin infection and he had to be given a medication for it to go away. MY vet said its very common in humid areas, although it wasn't humid at all when Silas had it.


----------



## dannbarbery (Oct 5, 2013)

She might have developed allergies. Those scabs might possibly be the result of scratching on those areas. Have you consulted this to a vet yet? I think this is the best thing you can do for your dog so you know what's really the cause.


----------



## Viantha (Aug 12, 2014)

Hiya, 

Sammy has been having the exact same issue - on random parts of his body. My vet also prescribed medication and diagnosed it as a bacterial skin infection. Put him on attaract for a week, and his skin started getting much healthier. They seem to be back though - seen today, so back to the vet tomorrow! Thanks for the info re humidity - being in Delhi and with the rain we been having recently - makes sense!


----------

